# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Genworth R70i, age simulation suit, Genworth Financial, Inc., Henrico County, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Genworth Financial, Inc.

genworth.com/aging-and-you/health.html

----------


## Airicist

The Making of the Genworth R70 Age Simulation Suit

Published on Nov 20, 2014




> Discover how the Genworth R70 age simulation suit was made, and experience the physical effects associated with aging. The R70 allows us to understand what it feels like to age by simulating things like hearing loss, decline in vision, restrictive movement, lack of balance and more.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing The Genworth R70 Age Simulation Suit

Published on Nov 20, 2014




> The Genworth R70 is a unique, state-of-the-art age simulation suit that will help educate the public about the physical effects associated with aging in order to get America, specifically young adults, thinking about long term care planning.

----------


## Airicist

Inspiration for the Genworth R70 Age Simulation Suit

Published on Nov 20, 2014




> Go behind the scenes and discover the inspiration for the Genworth R70 age simulation suit. Designed to help raise awareness around the need for long term care planning, the R70 educates the public allowing them to understand and empathize with what it feels like to age.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Genworth R70i Aging Experience

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> Genworth recently partnered with Applied Minds to develop the next generation Genworth R70i Aging Experience. Discover how the new R70i Aging Experience is designed to get people talking about aging issues and myths around long term care. Wearers get to experience a variety of aging symptoms such as arthritis, vision disorders, hearing loss, muscle loss and more.

----------


## Airicist

The Genworth R70i Visits The Aspen Ideas Festival

Published on Aug 10, 2015




> Follow us on our journey to the Aspen Ideas Festival where we introduced the next generation of the Genworth R70i Aging Experience. Designed to simulate the symptoms of aging in a matter of seconds, the R70i offers a unique experience to get us talking with our loved ones about long term care planning.

----------


## Airicist

A Closer Look At The Genworth R70i Aging Experience

Published on Sep 8, 2015




> From vision and hearing impairments to muscle loss, the Genworth R70i Aging Experience allows people to step into a future version of themselves to experience the physical effects of aging. Take a tour of the suit to learn more about its features. 
> 
> The Genworth R70i Aging Experience is a tool designed to help spark having "the talk" about long term care planning.

----------


## Airicist

Genworth R70i Exoskeleton - Hands on at CES 2016

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> Normally, when you read about the latest robotic exoskeleton, it's usually something that makes you stronger, faster, or better in some way. But oddly enough, the exoseketon that we tried out at CES did absolutely none of those things. In fact, it did the exact opposite. Instead of making me stronger or faster, it actually made me weaker, slower, and less coordinated. The R70i, as its called, is designed to make you feel the effects of aging.


"Hands on: Genworth R70i Exoskeleton"
This crazy full-body exoskeleton turned me into a crotchety old man

by Drew Prindle
January 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Aging Exoskeleton Suit

Published on Jan 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Genworth R70i Age Suit

Published on Jan 10, 2016




> What is it like to physically feel old? Medgadget's editor Scott Jung tries out the Genworth R70i Age Suit to find out.

----------


## Airicist

This robot suit turns you into an 80 year old man - CES 2016

Published on Jan 10, 2016




> Senior citizen simulator is painful and eye opening.

----------


## Airicist

Aging Exoskeleton!

Published on Jan 13, 2016




> At CES 2016 Jonathan suited up for the Genworth aging experience! This high tech exoskeleton simulates what growing old is really like - from cataracts to arthritis. It offers doctors and engineers a perspective on aging beyond the abstract.

----------


## Airicist

The Genworth Aging experience at the Liberty Science Center

Published on Apr 5, 2016




> What does it feel like to grow older? Experience it for yourself with the Genworth Aging Experience at the Liberty Science Center from April 1 through April 10 on the 1st floor of the Jennifer A. Chalsty Center.

----------

